

IT job seeker exercises his right to see files - chris_wot
http://www.smh.com.au/it-pro/expertise/please-explain-job-seeker-exercises-his-right-to-see-files-20131005-hv1ub.html

======
bonemachine
Don't know about arrogant -- but seems to have gone out of his way to create a
dense and generally indecipherable resume:

 _Designed architecture to align business units to leverage common platforms,
workflows and technologies in order to improve operational efficiencies and
capabilities Modelling of architectural states using ArchiMate 2.0 ..._

Sheesh.

Also:

 _I 'm an innovative, entrepreneurial technologist who has worked from a broad
range of organisations and in several domains-- from startups to government...
I am enthused by cutting edge and innovative ideas, and am constantly
learning, adapting, and researching new opportunities and technologies._

Nice, but effusive self-promotion is worth approximately its weight in
electrons to those of us just out looking for someone in the "Smart-and-gets-
things-done" mold.

Friendly advice, Adam: nobody wants to hire an "Enterprise Solutions
Architect." Get up to date with some generally recognizable skillset -- Rails,
Django, DevOps, iOS, whatever -- just make it _nuts and bolts_ and
_recognizable_ \- and, importantly, _create a portfolio_. Stop the tireless
self promotion -- and let your skills (and visible projects) speak for
themselves.

------
chris_wot
Under Australian Privacy Principals, he can indeed request to see his any
personal data on file and request to have it modified if it is inaccurate. [1]

However, they can charge a "reasonable fee", but they cannot charge to get
access to his information. [2] PeopleBank are charging him $75, and he must
come into their offices. That is _not_ reasonable, and I would be reporting
them to the National Privacy Commissioner. I most certainly hope they haven't
charged him to gain access to his information!

1\. [http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-act/national-
privacy-...](http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-act/national-privacy-
principles)

2\. Note that it states it in item 6.4
[http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-resources/privacy-
fac...](http://www.oaic.gov.au/privacy/privacy-resources/privacy-fact-
sheets/other/privacy-fact-sheet-2-national-privacy-principles)

~~~
chris_wot
Oh, and another thing:

While Peoplebank can charge a "reasonable" fee for updating the information, I
would argue that $75 is excessive. I'd love to see a breakdown of how they
have charged this. As for the argument that they are using a relational
database, this is ridiculous. They don't input their data via raw database
SQL, and I'm certain their systems allow for updating of information via some
sort of web front end. I'd be asking them to justify their charges.

------
Peroni
_One had labeled him as "arrogant", a judgment he believes has resulted in
automatic blacklisting for jobs through that agency._

I've seen a hell of a lot worse in regards to recruiter notes on particular
candidates. That being said, personally I don't see anything wrong with that
particular agency labelling him as arrogant. Maybe he is? Maybe this comes
across during interviews and makes it difficult for him to connect with
recruiters or employers.

